# Will TiVo recognise terrestrial TV signals in digital cable feed?



## clivegriffiths (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm curious to know whether my TiVo would recognise the terrestrial signals sent down the digital cable feed?

Its my understanding that Telewest and NTL send terrestrial signals of channels 1-5 down the digital cable feed and although you aren't supposed to do it, if you connected the cable to the TV ariel socket, you could tune in the 5 main terrestrial channels. My question is this. Would TiVo be able to recognise the signals? Firstly the signals are apparently on different frequencies, so for example, C5 isn't 37 in London and also its VHF not UHF signal. My other question is if the answer is yes, could I then have dual platforms of terrestrial ariel (using cable signal) and also Freeview? BTW, the purpose of all this is just to get C5. My current standard ariel is a little weak on MUX A, so C5 on Freeview often breaks up, so basically I'd like to maybe use terrestrial for C5 and Freeview for the rest of the channels.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My understanding is that if your cable RF feed corresponds to the analogue cable RF frequencies Tivo thinks your postcode gets then you be able to add them to channels you receive and record them.

Connecting anything to the cable feed except a subscribed cable STB is a breach of the terms and conditions - it messes up the signal for other people in your street. No idea what they do about it - if you're not a subscriber I expect they chop your connection at the green box outside. If you are then they probably come and visit.

If you really want to know then I guess you have to try it and see.


----------



## clivegriffiths (Feb 24, 2002)

Okay, thanks for that!


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

AMc said:


> Connecting anything to the cable feed except a subscribed cable STB is a breach of the terms and conditions - it messes up the signal for other people in your street. No idea what they do about it - if you're not a subscriber I expect they chop your connection at the green box outside. If you are then they probably come and visit.
> .


I had my cable plugged straight into my telly for years - I bought a f-plug splitter and plugged one lead into my DCAB box and one into my telly. As well as channels 1-5 I also go stuff like BBC News/Sky News, and Sky One at one point. They never noticed.

(Must remember to unhook the splitter before they come to hook up my TVDrive  )


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You're very brave - they make such a mess of things around my way that I'd be worried about them accidentally connecting my feed to the mains  I suppose my TV is insured but...


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

In some NTL areas (eg. Milton Keynes) if you subscribe to the minimum serice (about £2.50
per month) ALL you get is the channels 1-5 I also go stuff like BBC News/Sky News, and Sky One and you do not get (or need) a set top box.


----------

